# 1/8 th scale Knight Rider K.I.T.T.



## John F

I started on the Knight Rider project that I mentioned in my last post,
so far got the body mostly assembled.








And, because you CANNOT build KITT without a working scanner.
A short 30 second video, scroll down, for some reason it is at the bottom of the page.



This is the aoshima scanner for their 1/24 scale KITT, I modified it with eight 3mm red led.


----------



## DCH10664

This is way cool !!! Is the conversion kit you are using on this made just for making K.I.T.T. ??? Or just for making a Trans Am ?? What I'm getting at is, do you have to make the steering wheel, dash, etc. Or does the kit come with these things ??? Since the hood does open. Are you planning to build a turbine type engine for it ???

This is a wicked build. Having a 1/8 scale K.I.T.T. would be so cool. I've only built one 1/8 scale car before. It was the 1980 Turbo Trans Am that was put out by Monogram many years ago.


----------



## John F

I actually have 2 conversion kits, 1 for an '82 Trans Am and one for KITT, both are identical except for the knight rider parts.

The Knight Rider conversion kit came with the season one dashboard, gull wing steering wheel and gull wing switch pod, as well as the overhead console and the center console. Both kits have the turbo cast wheels and round hubcaps

I've seen some interesting 1/8th scale engine parts, but I think I'm just going to build the tpi motor that came with the iroc kit


----------



## Pitfall

Nice job! How are you going to add the T-Tops?


----------



## John F

I haven't decided if I want to cut the roof off or not, I may just put some strip styrene around the edge to look like T-tops


----------



## -Hemi-

Good GAWD, thats a HUGE model! Whats the actual length of this thing?????

Gonna be something different tho! I'm just trying to figure out where your gonna get all the parts for this model motor and transmission and stuff, UNLESS its something you already have, then OK, but.... WOW!

Some project! GREAT start!


----------



## John F

-Hemi- said:


> Good GAWD, thats a HUGE model! Whats the actual length of this thing?????
> 
> Gonna be something different tho! I'm just trying to figure out where your gonna get all the parts for this model motor and transmission and stuff, UNLESS its something you already have, then OK, but.... WOW!
> 
> Some project! GREAT start!


 Thanks
It's about 22 inches long, give or take.

The chassis and engine will be from the Monogram 1/8 scale Iroc kit, which I do have, it's going to be built pretty much box stock, but I may wire the engine, and then painted, engine and all, in gloss black. 

The conversion kit came with all the necessary custom interior parts.


----------

